# How are Raceland Coilovers?



## Veedub 4LIFE (Oct 4, 2001)

They're so much cheaper than anything compariable. I simply want something height adjustable for my Mk3. My budget is very limited so nothing crazy please....


----------



## Veedub 4LIFE (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Veedub 4LIFE)*

Who makes these coilovers for Raceland? Does anybody know?


----------



## Veedub 4LIFE (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Veedub 4LIFE)*

Does anyone know who makes Raceland's stuff? Please help...


----------



## A2GTiRacer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Veedub 4LIFE)*

I would rather spend my money on good shock/spring combo than cheap coilovers. But that's just me.


----------



## Veedub 4LIFE (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (A2GTiRacer)*

What advantages do coilovers have?


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Veedub 4LIFE)*

Advantage? Height adjustability, interchangable spring rates (some) , and for real racers, corner weighting.

Danny


----------



## Shameet (May 5, 2002)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Danny`)*

RaceLand makes good shocks.. Had em on my rado and were great sport shocks/struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Shameet)*

Wich Raceland are we talking about?
The ones from England or the ones made in China?








Last year I bought a New Weitec GT kit from a Kid in Miami (Now moved to Jacksonville) and he sent me the Weitec 60/40 spring combined with Raceland strut & shock (yeah I know I got screw







) but since I live outside the US I couldn't do much. I wanted to return them but was very costly to send it back.
Anyhow I still have the shocks and I'm panning on install them next weekend.
Also I'll like to now more about these Strut & Shocks.....
I'll post some pics later.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Soo this is what I've HEARD so far on raceland coilovers.
They have the same design/ build as FK streetlines. But apprently they are Rebadged Vmaxxs (rumor) 
They ride like any other budget coilover, the lower you go, the bouncier they get. I still haven't ordered mine but I've been doing a lot of research in this field. 
So basically if you were looking at JOMs or something similar, save yourself the hassle of ordering from england and get these while their still $300 shipped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hope my info helps.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Also here's a link to some reviews.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4390805


----------



## dispo (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: (KyleRI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleRI* »_Also here's a link to some reviews.

Also this thread is over 6 years old. Good info though, sir








Strange how these coilovers just now popped back up








Oh well, mine are on the FedEx truck already, so we'll see.


_Modified by dispo at 11:10 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (dispo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dispo* »_
Also this thread is over 6 years old. Good info though, sir











This thread was started on may 15, 2009. are you from the future?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
It says: 10:51 PM 1-26-2003 so he was right, are you from Moronville
















I was talking about the thread i left a link to. Didn't even notice that this thread was that old. Not from Moronville.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (KyleRI)*

a friend of mine just instaled a set on his mk4 gti and he loves it and this is for a guy that has had over 15 dubs. and all lowered i have been in the car and it deff feels good and u cant beet the price also he is running 18 in. wheels in NYC that even better


----------



## gtRIguy187 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (popeye71)*

just picked up a set cant wait to put them on...the euro ones too not the chinese made ones....im hoping the ride is going to be good like everyone is saying


----------



## United_vw (Oct 28, 2009)

what website do u get these from


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (United_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *United_vw* »_what website do u get these from

http://www.racelandus.com/p-56....aspx
this thread caught my eye... was going to save up for koni yellows since I already have H&R springs but no I'm thinking about just selling the springs and going for the coilovers...
This guy seems to like them if you read the comments: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHyo24FfLeU


----------



## meisladrms (Oct 16, 2007)

i just had mine install the other day 
and they ride is pretty comfortable and im really low
http://i470.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (meisladrms)*

Anyone have an idea on how they would do on the track? Sounds like they might be too soft but just trying to see how they would perform at track days or autox..


----------



## gtRIguy187 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

i wouldnt suggest running them on a track man... The welds on them are pretty good and **** i just wouldnt take the chance ....i would mostly use them for a daily driver or something as long as you dont beat the piss out of them


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (gtRIguy187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtRIguy187* »_i wouldnt suggest running them on a track man... The welds on them are pretty good and **** i just wouldnt take the chance ....i would mostly use them for a daily driver or something as long as you dont beat the piss out of them

ya definatley would take it easy with them. Just wondering if anyone has tried them out on the track. Would be interesting to see how they performed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Danny`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danny`* »_Advantage? Height adjustability, interchangable spring rates (some) , and for real racers, corner weighting.

Danny

real racers aren't going to be running a $300 coilover set. 
http://www.racelandus.com/p-56....aspx
funny quote from their install tips. 
_This product is intended to be used only in race cars and or show vehicles. The Raceland coil over kit is not to be installed in vehicles driven on public roads._










_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 2:48 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_
funny quote from their install tips. 
_This product is intended to be used only in race cars and or show vehicles. The Raceland coil over kit is not to be installed in vehicles driven on public roads._









_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 2:48 PM 1-24-2010_

i thought that was hilarious







kind of a joke







anyway I guess when autox season starts up ill be the test subject with these in addition to my bildon anti sway bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davethebunny (Apr 7, 2008)

is that quote supposed to be a joke? or serious, as a disclaimer because in some states it is illegal to have modifications on cars?


----------



## goatglx (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (davethebunny)*

I'm running them on a vr6t which is absurdly heavy in front and I am not at all impressed in how they ride and I have them most of the way up. It might be due to the heaviness of my car's front end but they ride extremely harsh/bouncy and I am comparing this to the H&R race springs + Koni yellows that I had on there


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (goatglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goatglx* »_I'm running them on a vr6t which is absurdly heavy in front and I am not at all impressed in how they ride and I have them most of the way up. It might be due to the heaviness of my car's front end but they ride extremely harsh/bouncy and I am comparing this to the H&R race springs + Koni yellows that I had on there

well i dunno you did compare them to a couple of the best options out there sooo......


----------



## goatglx (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (blacksmoke194)*

I had a supersport cup kit which is total gabage on my vr6 jetta and I'd say that rode better. It was almost as harsh and not as bouncy as the racelands. I'm not just trying to bash racelands, if all you wanna do is go low (and they do go very low) then they're the perfect coilover but if you want ride quality definitely spend a little extra on a nice cup kit or better coils.


----------



## cabbygirl01369 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (davethebunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davethebunny* »_is that quote supposed to be a joke? or serious, as a disclaimer because in some states it is illegal to have modifications on cars?

i just ordered them last night for my passat .. it said where i got them from "check with your states laws before installing on a daily driver" or something like that


----------



## cabbygirl01369 (Nov 29, 2009)

how do u know if you ordered english or chinese ones before you get them ???


----------



## Scorpius90 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (EBG 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EBG 1.8T* »_
real racers aren't going to be running a $300 coilover set. 
http://www.racelandus.com/p-56....aspx
funny quote from their install tips. 
_This product is intended to be used only in race cars and or show vehicles. The Raceland coil over kit is not to be installed in vehicles driven on public roads._









_Modified by EBG 1.8T at 2:48 PM 1-24-2010_

How about this one...
Raceland offers a 2 year warranty with free replacement if properly installed by a licensed mechanic.
Raceland assumes no responsibility for any *accident, injury, death or damage* which may be related to disassembly of the product performed by non-Raceland mechanics. 
WHAT DA FUUUUUUUUCKKKKK????


----------



## H-DUBZ (Apr 20, 2006)

i just got my racelandcoilovers for my b3 passat and the rear struts look like they have a dampening screw on top ,is that wat it is??


----------



## VDubCruley (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (H-DUBZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-DUBZ* »_i just got my racelandcoilovers for my b3 passat and the rear struts look like they have a dampening screw on top ,is that wat it is?? 

No


----------



## H-DUBZ (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (VDubCruley)*

ya i figured that out and installed them and there worth the money


----------



## WillzDubLuv97 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (H-DUBZ)*

So, H-Dubz, I'm about to purchase a set for my MK3 Jetta, so I take it they are worth buying, and the quality is not bad, but actually Good for that price?


----------



## WillzDubLuv97 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*

Something you must do quite often!


----------



## pronofx (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: (WillzDubLuv97)*

just put a set in my mk3 vr6 jetta today. overall so far im impressed for the money. key words there being "for the money"


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (pronofx)*

Put em in my mk5 jetta the other day. Rather happy with them. After i adjusted them a bit higher than dumped (all the way down in front), they ride great. Definitely worth the $300 shipped. Quite happy with them. I have konis on my other car, and the konis ride much better, but these aren't half bad!!!


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

This is more of a follow up to my experierence with the raceland coilovers while having them for just over 6 months. 
Over the past 6 months these have been wonderfull, for sub $300 coils They are WELL WORTH THE MONEY. these have been much higher quality than expected. Ride is good and no odd noises...
Now to my most recent endevor....
Yesterday as i was on my way to work I hard a loud pop and nasty "clanking" sound, pull over an find that the mounting point on the strut tower of the coil for the endlink to the sway bar had sheared off! 
Well I email raceland and they understood my issue and could justify why it happend (non adjustable endlinks causing stress) and they are having not 1 but 2 new struts sent out to me today








I must say not only does raceland offer cost effective and well made products but their level of service is top notch. 
For this reason I will continue to praise and recomend Raceland US products.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif RacelandUS 

-Kyle


_Modified by DubRadio at 10:06 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

^ it was rare issue, and the reason for the breakage wasnt necessarily due to faulty strut, but the issue is that at lowest adjustment the factory endlink causes wayyyyy to much tension/stress because it is non adjustable.
this issue can arise with just about any coilover, the thing i was amazed by is how quickly raceland took care of me.
I will also say that in the 7 months roughly that i had these installed ive put just about 25k miles on them, and they have held up fine. + driving on northern parkway in baltimore everyday takes its toll on lowered cars...


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: How are Raceland Coilovers? (Veedub 4LIFE)*

Are these Racelands coilovers something you can use for aggressive driving? I'm not gonna be tracking or autoXing my Mk 4 but there's the occassional pretty corner or "transporter" moment


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (DubRadio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_^ it was rare issue, and the reason for the breakage wasnt necessarily due to faulty strut, but the issue is that *at lowest adjustment the factory endlink causes wayyyyy to much tension/stress because it is non adjustable.* ... 

A bit concerning. How's it held up with twisty roads?


----------



## ksigdubn (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (VRBehavior)*

also curious about how they hold up in aggressive cornering, really thinking about these for my MKV jetta


----------



## markaviles (Jan 30, 2008)

*raceland coilovers*



H-DUBZ said:


> ya i figured that out and installed them and there worth the money


Sir
can you please send pics if you don't mind. I have a b3 passat vr6 here in germany and I'm thinknig of getting these for daily driver. I will like to see how low will they go before I purchase them.
thanks 
Mark


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

I have had these for almost a year and they are junk. Rides too harsh. I am going to have to buy twice since I cheaped out.


----------



## Wcoilover (Jun 20, 2010)

*Raceland coilovers are made in China.*

I know the factory who mainly produces coilovers for Raceland.

FK shocks and coilovers are made in China too.

Almost all the second lines of shocks and coilovers are made and imported from China.

The quality and performance are depend on the factory's design and production technology......


----------



## saynomore (Aug 12, 2010)

gehr must have a case of s.d.s (small d*&k syndrome)..........lmfao 
this dude is a certified hater.! i got set on my audi a4 fwd and "for the price" muaahhzz i luv it!:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Agreed. Plus you bumped a thread about crap coils that had been dead for three months.:thumbdown:


----------



## saynomore (Aug 12, 2010)

alright there internet thug take it easy , we just saying for the price.... you the one trying to play everybody...ok, maybe you a rich boy but not all of us got a golden spoon 
and delta or w/e you name is pplz still read sooo mind youd business stupid!


----------



## VRT^ (Aug 17, 2010)

race-land coilovers are little too bouncy. But for there pice it's a steal. I personally have many friend that have these ranceland coilovers and they are very good and good stance.:thumbup:






:beer:


----------



## Rusman (Jan 3, 2011)

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I have recently purchased a used 03 NB for my daughter. This car is about as low as it can get and I have found out it has these Raceland coilovers on the car. The look of the car is pretty awesome, but it is impractically low - so low that the mechanic I took it to couldn't even drive it up on the lift before it started scraping. 

In looking at them through the space in the wheel, it appears there isn't any spring on the strut. I sure hope I'm looking at it incorrectly, but could this be true? The car is very bouncy and very low. First order of business is to raise the car up, can anyone tell me how to do that? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rusman (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks gehr...that sounds like what has happened here, unfortunately. 

I have some stock replacement shocks/struts arriving mid next week so I hope to get those in by the weekend. Until then, is it possible for me to raise the car up while the existing coilovers are on the car? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rusman (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, as luck would have it, I found the coilover wrenches in a bag in the spare tire well. So, I jacked it up (thankfully the stock scissor jack is low profile enough to fit under the car even when it's lowered!) and took off the wheel. ONce the wheel was off, I could see that the helper springs were still in there. I raised it as much as I could, which was about an inch and a half, maybe two inches. I was only able to do one side before it got too dark, but I will finish it all up tomorrow. 

Thanks for the advice and tips! I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow. 

Oh, I do assume once I get it raised up, I'll have to get an alignment again?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

saynomore said:


> alright there internet thug take it easy , we just saying for the price.... you the one trying to play everybody...ok, maybe you a rich boy but not all of us got a golden spoon
> and delta or w/e you name is pplz still read sooo mind youd business stupid!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## GranTouringInjection (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm looking at getting racelands for my rabbit, from the research I've done they seem to be fine if they're not all the way down (not as bouncy), but I hear the rides still harsh  . For the money I think I'll be satisfied with them ( How much can you really expect for $310?)


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


>


Well Played.......


----------

